# Orange beach/ Gulf shores state park



## Johntravis89

I know it's not legal but has anyone ever done any hunting/ watching on the island??? One of my buddy's killed a 22 1/2 inch inside spread 8 point with his bow on the island abou two weeks ago. And for about the past two years I have been seeing more and more huge bucks on the island! It's unreal! Would love to hear about any experiences?!!!! B. Needless to say input out fifty pounds the other day and I'm sitting about 70 yards away from it on a milk crate! Wish me luck! Ps non weapon though


----------



## jspooney

Oh this should be good. I can always count on the PFF for entertainment.


----------



## Goonie

:watching:


----------



## Johntravis89

Lol I just know some people used to do it back in the day!


----------



## huntnflorida

WOW!! Let the fun begin:thumbsup:


----------



## Cracker

:clapping: This is gonna be great!!!!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard

That's AWESOME!! What's your buddy's (full) name? Let us know so we can congratulate him - Better tell us all the details and post up some pics pretty quick or the PFF posse will take ya to the woodshed!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Johntravis89 said:


> I know it's not legal but has anyone ever done any hunting/ watching on the island??? One of my buddy's killed a 22 1/2 inch inside spread 8 point with his bow on the island abou two weeks ago. And for about the past two years I have been seeing more and more huge bucks on the island! It's unreal! Would love to hear about any experiences?!!!! B. Needless to say input out fifty pounds the other day and I'm sitting about 70 yards away from it on a milk crate! Wish me luck! Ps non weapon though


So you know it's not legal, but you asked if anyone has done it, and then admit that your buddy did it? I'm just trying to make sure I'm not making any assumptions.


----------



## Johntravis89

Ok wow! My buddy did kill one an if I knew how to upload pics from my iPhone I would prove it! Not giving any names! Nobody has to be an ass about this! I was just asking! I have seen some pretty nice bucks here in orange beach where I have lived for my whole life! And I mean some studs !!


----------



## bigbulls

I'd like to see some pics of this buck your buddy shot.

You upload pics the same way you would from your computer. Put the pic in photobucket or any other photo hosting web site. Copy and paste the URL here between the IMG code.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Johntravis89 said:


> Ok wow! My buddy did kill one an if I knew how to upload pics from my iPhone I would prove it! Not giving any names! Nobody has to be an ass about this! I was just asking! I have seen some pretty nice bucks here in orange beach where I have lived for my whole life! And I mean some studs !!


I'm sorry man - just had this picture of your friend hunting on the nature trail at the state park campground. Not doubting you - just having too much fun!


----------



## Cracker

Somebody help him with the pics.


----------



## Johntravis89

*Boom*

Zzz


----------



## Johntravis89

call my bluff again


----------



## Johntravis89

...


----------



## lettheairout

And he killed it where


----------



## Johntravis89

not giving exact location but around the wharf in orange beach! If u know where that is then im pretty sure u can guess!


----------



## Cracker

Them are some fine bucks for sure.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Johntravis89 said:


> not giving exact location but around the wharf in orange beach! If u know where that is then im pretty sure u can guess!


You know your buddy can go to jail for you posting that picture right? You admitted that he illegally killed it and now you have posted evidence of it...


----------



## Johntravis89

mine was killed 10 miles below selma and scored 131 and a 8th but he was only 15-1/2 inside ! even had my g/f with me when i shot him!!!


----------



## jaster

My crew saw 2 does and a rack buck in the yard just under the South side of the perdido bridge Mon afternoon. Deer are everywhere. Especially where you are not suppose to be hunting. If that Buck in the back of the truck was really killed in OB, that is a freakin stud! Heck thats a stud no matter where it was killed


----------



## Johntravis89

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> You know your buddy can go to jail for you posting that picture right? You admitted that he illegally killed it and now you have posted evidence of it...


u do know that this is all hear say bc its on the internet also!!! if u wanna be a douche on my thread then get off it and go criticize someone else!!


----------



## Johntravis89

jaster said:


> My crew saw 2 does and a rack buck in the yard just under the South side of the perdido bridge Mon afternoon. Deer are everywhere. Especially where you are not suppose to be hunting. If that Buck in the back of the truck was really killed in OB, that is a freakin stud! Heck thats a stud no matter where it was killed


i would say I PROMISE it was killed in orange beach but i dont want anyone getting in trouble! bc of whatever that one guy wrote! but its legit i promise


----------



## bigbulls

> I know it's not legal but has anyone ever done any hunting/ watching on the island??? One of my buddy's killed a 22 1/2 inch inside spread 8 point with his bow on the island abou two weeks ago. And for about the past two years I have been seeing more and more huge bucks on the island! It's unreal! Would love to hear about any experiences?!!!! B. Needless to say input out fifty pounds the other day and I'm sitting about 70 yards away from it on a milk crate! Wish me luck! Ps non weapon though





> Lol I just know some people used to do it back in the day!





Johntravis89 said:


> heres the pic! not giving names but this is a legit picture took in orange beach after his friends dog found the deer! your welcome!!





> Ok wow! My buddy did kill one an if I knew how to upload pics from my iPhone I would prove it! Not giving any names! Nobody has to be an ass about this! I was just asking! I have seen some pretty nice bucks here in orange beach where I have lived for my whole life! And I mean some studs !!





> heres the pic! not giving names but this is a legit picture took in orange beach after his friends dog found the deer! your welcome!!





> not giving exact location but around the wharf in orange beach! If u know where that is then im pretty sure u can guess!





> u do know that this is all hear say bc its on the internet also!!! if u wanna be a douche on my thread then get off it and go criticize someone else!!





> i would say I PROMISE it was killed in orange beach but i dont want anyone getting in trouble! bc of whatever that one guy wrote! but its legit i promise
















So, that's your buddy in the pic that shot that specific buck illegally in Orange beach, near the Warf, two weeks ago?










And your name is Travis Gibson, and you were born in 1989 correct?

Thanks buddy.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Johntravis89 said:


> u do know that this is all hear say bc its on the internet also!!! if u wanna be a douche on my thread then get off it and go criticize someone else!!


I had a whole great post typed out, then I saw the post above mine. Congratulations, we tried to warn you.


----------



## Johntravis89

bigbulls said:


> So, that's your buddy in the pic that shot that specific buck illegally in Orange beach, near the Warf, two weeks ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your name is John Travis, and you were born in 1989 correct?
> 
> Thanks buddy.






Lmao! I'll be waiting for you to come arrest me! I'll be next to my corn pile!


----------



## bigbulls

I'm sure you will.


----------



## jaster

Just put a sign over your poe warning trespasers?? I do not condone illegal activity, but i have been known, back in the day to have been droped off at a certain holding pond marked no trespassing and clean it out of all bass, bream, catfish and turtles by dark. I saw it justified since it was getting pumped dry. To be filled in the next week? Filled some bellies with all of it too!. Either way i wanna see what else comes out of that area!!


----------



## Johntravis89

Well I'm not gonna kill any! I just like watching them! I kill enough at my camp! This is just a little afternoon get off work and kill time thing! Watching deer for a couple houses beats the hell out of sitting on the couch


----------



## Johntravis89

bigbulls said:


> I'm sure you will.



I'm serious! To be exact I will be about 60 yards from the corn! With a pair of binoculars andinge sitting on a milk crate!!


----------



## jaster

Johntravis89 said:


> I'm serious! To be exact I will be about 60 yards from the corn! With a pair of binoculars andinge sitting on a milk crate!!


Unfortunately its illegal to poses a milk crate!! Grab a 5 gal bucket and a camera cause i wanna see em!!


----------



## Johntravis89

jaster said:


> Unfortunately its illegal to poses a milk crate!! Grab a 5 gal bucket and a camera cause i wanna see em!!



Lol I'm gonna bring my trail cam from my camp this weekend and put it out! I'm serious when I say these deer are huge on the island! And i mean BIG!!There trapped on this island and have zero pressure and just a ton of land!! I will post pics of my little spot once I get the trail cam up!


----------



## Try'n Hard

C'mon guys!!! He backed it up....no matter the consequences - he posted the pic!! His buddy is probably gonna kill him and somebody may end up in jail but he punched his man card and posted up so here goes..............Thank you Mr Travis


----------



## joebow09

once again...johntravis89 has still brought nothing helpful or useful or even halfway intelligent to this forum, just like a train wreck though i have to look at his crap!! lol


----------



## Johntravis89

joebow09 said:


> once again...johntravis89 has still brought nothing helpful or useful or even halfway intelligent to this forum, just like a train wreck though i have to look at his crap!! lol


Oh your cute


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

Johntravis89 said:


> Oh your cute


please tell me one of you guys drive either a lifted mid 90`s model red single cab z-71 or a red crew cab dodge 4x4.

and if you frequent russian road off of the beach express you are about to make me one happy man!


----------



## Johntravis89

Not me!!


----------



## joebow09

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> please tell me one of you guys drive either a lifted mid 90`s model red single cab z-71 or a red crew cab dodge 4x4.
> 
> and if you frequent russian road off of the beach express you are about to make me one happy man!


you cant mess with these guys, they are hard core, not scared of nothing!! real badass LITTLE boys!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> please tell me one of you guys drive either a lifted mid 90`s model red single cab z-71 or a red crew cab dodge 4x4.
> 
> and if you frequent russian road off of the beach express you are about to make me one happy man!


You been having a problem with poachers CB?


----------



## bigbulls

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> please tell me one of you guys drive either a lifted mid 90`s model red single cab z-71 or a red crew cab dodge 4x4.
> 
> and if you frequent russian road off of the beach express you are about to make me one happy man!


The pic of his buddy with the illegal buck is in the back of a Chevy avalanche... that looks to be silver, maybe white.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> You been having a problem with poachers CB?


big problem! night hunters too.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> big problem! night hunters too.


Might be worth it to tip off fish and game, if they already haven't been that is. :yes:


----------



## Johntravis89

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Might be worth it to tip off fish and game, if they already haven't been that is. :yes:




Ok if u read correctly he said on the beach express! We are talking about on the island. There's no proof that anything I am saying is legit or true. No matter How much I might boast and brag! I personally haven't done a damn thing wrong! Get off my nuts!


----------



## jmunoz

Johntravis89 said:


> Ok if u read correctly he said on the beach express! We are talking about on the island. There's no proof that anything I am saying is legit or true. No matter How much I might boast and brag! I personally haven't done a damn thing wrong! Get off my nuts!


Yea u f'd up good luck is all I got to say


----------



## TatSoul

Johntravis89 said:


> Ok if u read correctly he said on the beach express! We are talking about on the island. There's no proof that anything I am saying is legit or true. No matter How much I might boast and brag! I personally haven't done a damn thing wrong! Get off my nuts!


Your in for a rude awakening.........The fact that someone out there already knew what you guys have been doing and you just gave them the last piece to the puzzle.Your a piece of shit game thief and you condone the activity.I would not be friends with anyone who illegaly hunted on anyones property and i would make sure you never end up on my lease or any friend that i have lease.I hope your ass gets popped.Its obvious you have a big mouth and guys like you make terrible criminals.Jail is full of people like you.1000 bucks says the feds have your confession in 20 minutes.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Johntravis89 said:


> Ok if u read correctly he said on the beach express! We are talking about on the island. There's no proof that anything I am saying is legit or true. No matter How much I might boast and brag! I personally haven't done a damn thing wrong! Get off my nuts!


See that's where you're wrong. What you've done so far can be used to obtain an arrest warrant, or at least bring you and your buddy in for questioning. 

I would get off them, if you had any. People that poach on land they shouldn't be on are the lowest of the low. I don't care if it's public land or private land. If it's illegal to hunt there, don't hunt there. 

Oh BTW guys, his name is Travis Gibson, not John Travis.

Enjoy what the future holds and have a good night :thumbup:


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

The bad part is nothing will happen to them. I have learned recently that baldwin county is full of shit heads that hunt illegaly every day and a slap on the wrist is all they get. Johntravis, if that guy finds out you put his pic on here with that story he is probably going to beat your ass. You are making yourself sound like a pompas little prick.


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

Your "friend" might be hunting you down after this


----------



## Try'n Hard

Scratch that comment.


----------



## bigbulls

Hey, JT.... did you take that pic of your buddy on your I-phone or did someone send it to you? Honestly, I bet you weren't even there to see the buck.

I know I'd have the thing mounted even if it were a state park deer.


----------



## Johntravis89

bigbulls said:


> Hey, JT.... did you take that pic of your buddy on your I-phone or did someone send it to you? Honestly, I bet you weren't even there to see the buck.
> 
> I know I'd have the thing mounted even if it were a state park deer.






No I didn't see it in person! And I have never poached nor took a deer illegally! 
I love how far people can drag this out!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Johntravis89 said:


> heres the pic! not giving names but this is a legit picture took in orange beach after his friends dog found the deer! your welcome!!


Looks like an early season "up north" white tail to me.


----------



## beeritself

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Looks like an early season "up north" white tail to me.



Looks like a one-way ticket to the pokey to me.


----------



## Johntravis89

My name is Travis Gibson and I havent done anything illegal! I didn't kill the deer! I didn't see the deer! For all I know this is a lie! So therefore you can kiss my ass! I will be hunting on the edge of my cotton field about 3oclock if you wanna come find me up north! Good luck this weekend!


----------



## 1Quickfix

http://www.facebook.com/#!/nickyjobc

Here he is


----------



## Travis12Allen

Your buddy Nick Jones just got a huge slap on the wrist coming with your confession he killed this deer on the island. Better get that FB deleted pronto but it still may be to late to save the OB Buckmaster....


----------



## Travis12Allen

Personally I think its just the OP trying to get someone in trouble or stir the pot.


----------



## beeritself

At first I thought the OP was FWC just fishing for some dumbass to say they hunt the island.


----------



## Travis12Allen

I think they both hunted the island and this Nick Jones character killed this deer out of the OP milk crate stand. Now OP is the spiteful type who would watch him fry. Let the conspiracies begin lol.

The person who posted the FB link has one post and made the account to do so....Red flag there.


----------



## bigbulls

> I think they both hunted the island and this Nick Jones character killed this deer out of the OP milk crate stand. Now OP is the spiteful type who would watch him fry. Let the conspiracies begin lol.


That's probably not too far from the truth. 


http://www.facebook.com/nickyjobc#!/travis.gibson.522?fref=ts

http://www.facebook.com/nickyjobc


----------



## Johntravis89

bigbulls said:


> That's probably not too far from the truth.
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/nickyjobc#!/travis.gibson.522?fref=ts
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/nickyjobc




Wow! I'm done with this thread! Yal have fun t this and keep making up bullshit story's to feed your mind!!


----------



## beeritself

they both look like crack heads.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Well now that his name is known... I'm sure the Feds would love to interview his buddy that called him OB buck master also.


----------



## John B.

Well at least a picture got posted unlike the blackwater thread!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## jpippin

Lol. Nick is done.


----------



## jpippin

beeritself said:


> they both look like crack heads.


Travis looks like a cool dude. If you are into meth head look.


----------



## K-Bill

man i would PISSED if i could manage to look at myself in the mirror after being such a low life piece of crap and poach a state park deer, have the kahunas to pull it, and i ended up getting caught because one of my retarded friends decided to post, not only what i did, but a picture of me and the deer, on an internet forum. hahaha. what an idiot... good thread though. that's a fine buck for sure. we should all be invited to the party when your buddy finds out how he got caught so we can watch what happens.


----------



## bigbulls

> man i would PISSED if i could manage to look at myself in the mirror after being such a low life piece of crap and poach a state park deer, have the kahunas to pull it, and i ended up getting caught because one of my retarded friends decided to post, not only what i did, but a picture of me and the deer, on an internet forum. hahaha. what an idiot...


I've heard that they love it when dumb asses give themselves and their friends up on forums like this.


----------



## Cracker

Yo Johntravis, yall been seeing anymore good OB bucks??


----------



## Outside9

Johntravis89 said:


> I know it's not legal but has anyone ever done any hunting/ watching on the island??? One of my buddy's killed a 22 1/2 inch inside spread 8 point with his bow on the island abou two weeks ago. And for about the past two years I have been seeing more and more huge bucks on the island! It's unreal! Would love to hear about any experiences?!!!! B. Needless to say input out fifty pounds the other day and I'm sitting about 70 yards away from it on a milk crate! Wish me luck! Ps non weapon though


No, but I've killed some nice exotics while hunting at the zoo in Navarre.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> You know your buddy can go to jail for you posting that picture right? You admitted that he illegally killed it and now you have posted evidence of it...


 No he cant!!


----------



## MrFish

This was a great read!! When he said it was all "hear say", all I could think of was the State Farm commercial. The one where the guy says he's a french model.


----------



## MrFish




----------



## John B.

MrFish said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmx4twCK3_I


Bahahaaaaaaa

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

Lol some of you guys are unreal.. big bulls i know you think you are on to something... but it was hard enough for us to get convictions in court when hunters were SEEN breaking the law first hand, with written eye witness statements etc.. This forum its member's (behind an avatar) statements and these pics would have absolutely no bearing in court what so ever.. his attorney would have this non factual evidence thrown out so fast... the judge would seriously call the state (game warden) up to the stand.. laugh at him!! question his professionalism... for trying to produce evidence like this in a state appointed case to the court.... I know... done this for over 6 yrs worked several state and federal cases.... Just funny how people threaten others with what they believe to be knowledge of the law when they have no idea what they are talking about!!!! Not that I condone running around the hang out with a 30-06 chasing deer down the beach either ...


----------



## jpippin

flounderpounder28 said:


> Lol some of you guys are unreal.. big bulls i know you think you are on to something... but it was hard enough for us to get convictions in court when hunters were SEEN breaking the law first hand, with written eye witness statements etc.. This forum its member's (behind an avatar) statements and these pics would have absolutely no bearing in court what so ever.. his attorney would have this non factual evidence thrown out so fast... the judge would seriously call the state (game warden) up to the stand.. laugh at him!! question his professionalism... for trying to produce evidence like this in a state appointed case to the court.... I know... done this for over 6 yrs worked several state and federal cases.... Just funny how people threaten others with what they believe to be knowledge of the law when they have no idea what they are talking about!!!! Not that I condone running around the hang out with a 30-06 chasing deer down the beach either ...


Or they could just be giving this doucher a hard time. Lighten up a little sally and quit taking up for outlaws.


----------



## stapes24

jpippin said:


> Or they could just be giving this doucher a hard time. Lighten up a little sally and quit taking up for outlaws.


He's still upset that people called his bluff about the MONSTER BW buck...that's all. Lol


----------



## Johntravis89

jpippin said:


> Or they could just be giving this doucher a hard time. Lighten up a little sally and quit taking up for outlaws.





At least he's not jumping on the bandwagon of shit talkers like you! Just bc I asked
People have they ever hunted in the island, it turns inton hell!!! U do realize there is private property in orange beach that plenty of people bow hunt on! But yet all the property somehow borders the state park! So technically no federal laws were broken! Even the cops feed seer behind the police station . Yal have no idea what your talking about!! Most can happen is a ticket for hunting in a non hunting Zone!! So take that shit to trial bitch...


----------



## John B.

You're a total queer. Just saying.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Travis12Allen

flounderpounder28 said:


> Lol some of you guys are unreal.. big bulls i know you think you are on to something... but it was hard enough for us to get convictions in court when hunters were SEEN breaking the law first hand, with written eye witness statements etc.. This forum its member's (behind an avatar) statements and these pics would have absolutely no bearing in court what so ever.. his attorney would have this non factual evidence thrown out so fast... the judge would seriously call the state (game warden) up to the stand.. laugh at him!! question his professionalism... for trying to produce evidence like this in a state appointed case to the court.... I know... done this for over 6 yrs worked several state and federal cases.... Just funny how people threaten others with what they believe to be knowledge of the law when they have no idea what they are talking about!!!! Not that I condone running around the hang out with a 30-06 chasing deer down the beach either ...


What side of the bed did you wake up on? We see you know how easy it would be to get away with breaking the law so lets publicly post it for other outlaws to read and only add to there hope and encourage criminal activity. Good post buddy. Glad you rode your all law knowing horse and got your rocks off.


----------



## Travis12Allen

Johntravis89 said:


> At least he's not jumping on the bandwagon of shit talkers like you! Just bc I asked
> People have they ever hunted in the island, it turns inton hell!!! U do realize there is private property in orange beach that plenty of people bow hunt on! But yet all the property somehow borders the state park! So technically no federal laws were broken! Even the cops feed seer behind the police station . Yal have no idea what your talking about!! Most can happen is a ticket for hunting in a non hunting Zone!! So take that shit to trial bitch...


Spoken by a true douche. Take that shit to trial bitch? I REALLY hope you listen to flounderpounder and his encouragement, as indirect as it may be, and it keeps you going to that park and you lose it buddy. You havent made many friends here. I think its time you take your ball and go home.


----------



## Johntravis89

Travis12Allen said:


> Spoken by a true douche. Take that shit to trial bitch? I REALLY hope you listen to flounderpounder and his encouragement, as indirect as it may be, and it keeps you going to that park and you lose it buddy. You havent made many friends here. I think its time you take your ball and go home.



I love how you make little jokes at the end of everything you say!! Truth is... I've never hunted the state park! But better than that I guarantee I kill bigger deer every year than you do!! On a consistent basis !! I have forgot more about hunting than you will ever know!! U can talk all the shit you want but have fun killing your four points and spikes over on blackwater!! Keep hating on me just for making a thread. If anybody here lived on the island you would know EXACTLY what I'm talking about! But you don't so get off my case


----------



## John B.

Johntravis89 said:


> I love how you make little jokes at the end of everything you say!! Truth is... I've never hunted the state park! But better than that I guarantee I kill bigger deer every year than you do!! On a consistent basis !! I have forgot more about hunting than you will ever know!! U can talk all the shit you want but have fun killing your four points and spikes over on blackwater!! Keep hating on me just for making a thread. If anybody here lived on the island you would know EXACTLY what I'm talking about! But you don't so get off my case


My mom can beat up your mom...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## MrFish

> I have forgot more about hunting than you will ever know!!


Haha. In your vast 22-24 years of experience?? From every post you make on here, it is evident that you are good at killing and not hunting. High fences that daddy pays for or shooting deer that are trained to come to food in your neighbor's back yard. Way to go douchebag.


----------



## John B.

MrFish said:


> Haha. In your vast 22-24 years of experience?? From every post you make on here, it is evident that you are good at killing and not hunting. High fences that daddy pays for or shooting deer that are trained to come to food in your neighbor's back yard. Way to go douchebag.


Beat me to it!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Travis12Allen

Johntravis89 said:


> I love how you make little jokes at the end of everything you say!! Truth is... I've never hunted the state park! But better than that I guarantee I kill bigger deer every year than you do!! On a consistent basis !! I have forgot more about hunting than you will ever know!! U can talk all the shit you want but have fun killing your four points and spikes over on blackwater!! Keep hating on me just for making a thread. If anybody here lived on the island you would know EXACTLY what I'm talking about! But you don't so get off my case


The only thing you do on a consistent basis is let your mouth overload your ass. Act your age partner. Noone would be on your case if you wouldnt have posted a thread about illegally harvesting wildlife. Your a parasite to this forum and i hope your dealt with accordingly. You give us true sportsmen a blackeye.


----------



## Johntravis89

MrFish said:


> Haha. In your vast 22-24 years of experience?? From every post you make on here, it is evident that you are good at killing and not hunting. High fences that daddy pays for or shooting deer that are trained to come to food in your neighbor's back yard. Way to go douchebag.



Trust me if I was hunting in a high fence I would be killing 160-170s . Not 130 and 140s . Dumbass! And daddy don't pay for everything. Working does!! And sorry your a washed up ol man who has nothing to look forward to except a slow and steady death coming your way! While I live out the rest of my life happillyand continue to hunt and fish while you rot in a box 6 feet deep. Prick


----------



## John B.

Johntravis89 said:


> Trust me if I was hunting in a high fence I would be killing 160-170s . Not 130 and 140s . Dumbass! And daddy don't pay for everything. Working does!! And sorry your a washed up ol man who has nothing to look forward to except a slow and steady death coming your way! While I live out the rest of my life happillyand continue to hunt and fish while you rot in a box 6 feet deep. Prick


Your mom should have swallowed you. You're a waste of flesh.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## MrFish

Johntravis89 said:


> Trust me if I was hunting in a high fence I would be killing 160-170s . Not 130 and 140s . Dumbass! And daddy don't pay for everything. Working does!! And sorry your a washed up ol man who has nothing to look forward to except a slow and steady death coming your way! While I live out the rest of my life happillyand continue to hunt and fish while you rot in a box 6 feet deep. Prick


Keep showing how little you know. I'm pretty sure I'm not considered an old man. I have plenty to look forward to. I have a 6 month old that I will make sure never brings someone like you home! And news flash!! Death is coming your way too. Or have you and daddy figured that one out also??


----------



## jpippin

Johntravis89 said:


> At least he's not jumping on the bandwagon of shit talkers like you! Just bc I asked
> People have they ever hunted in the island, it turns inton hell!!! U do realize there is private property in orange beach that plenty of people bow hunt on! But yet all the property somehow borders the state park! So technically no federal laws were broken! Even the cops feed seer behind the police station . Yal have no idea what your talking about!! Most can happen is a ticket for hunting in a non hunting Zone!! So take that shit to trial bitch...


Lol little buddy. You sure have a big mouth for such a small lady.


----------



## Travis12Allen

John B. said:


> Your mom should have swallowed you. You're a waste of flesh.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


X2

Glad i didnt have to say it.


----------



## John B.

Just throwing this out there... could this be "the blue hoo"/"hateraide'/"Capt woody woods"??? This seems like his cup of tea...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## delta dooler

John B. said:


> Just throwing this out there... could this be "the blue hoo"/"hateraide'/"Capt woody woods"??? This seems like his cup of tea...
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


 
Ha, the Blue Hoo!, havent heard anthing from him in a while...

these stupid kids amaze me, goes to show daddy didnt tear his ass up enough when he was younger, or I guess what it really shows is the apple didnt fall far from the tree and daddy is a douche too.


----------



## Johntravis89

delta dooler said:


> Ha, the Blue Hoo!, havent heard anthing from him in a while...
> 
> these stupid kids amaze me, goes to show daddy didnt tear his ass up enough when he was younger, or I guess what it really shows is the apple didnt fall far from the tree and daddy is a douche too.



Let me tell you one god damn thing! Don't you ever speak of my father like that on here. U leave him out of it! Most people on here know who my father is. And I promise you wouldn't not say that shit to him! My dad is well respected in orange beach and elsewhere! I DARE u to say that shit to my father! At least my dad has worked hard enough in his life to make enough money and provide everything for his family and more! And taught me how to hunt since I was a toddler! At least he's not a bum hunting on public land where your liable to get shot like in black water couple weeks ago?!?!? My father owns his own hunting camp! Owns 71. Something acres behind the camp and we lease about 2500 3000 acres in Dallas county!! While your a cheap ass who hunts public property!! In all honesty truth is we are way Better people than u are!


----------



## John B.

Well if a lot of people on here know your father, maybe they'll tell him how much of a jackass his son is. He should be proud.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## jross31455

Haha. I guess I'm a piece of shit for hunting public land


----------



## John B.

Johntravis89 said:


> Let me tell you one god damn thing! Don't you ever speak of my father like that on here. U leave him out of it! Most people on here know who my father is. And I promise you wouldn't not say that shit to him! My dad is well respected in orange beach and elsewhere! I DARE u to say that shit to my father! At least my dad has worked hard enough in his life to make enough money and provide everything for his family and more! And taught me how to hunt since I was a toddler! At least he's not a bum hunting on public land where your liable to get shot like in black water couple weeks ago?!?!? My father owns his own hunting camp! Owns 71. Something acres behind the camp and we lease about 2500 3000 acres in Dallas county!! While your a cheap ass who hunts public property!! In all honesty truth is we are way Better people than u are!


So is it a 2500 or 3000 acre lease???

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## beeritself




----------



## MrFish

Wow! I wish I knew your father. I'd let him know he raised a grade A doucher for a son!


----------



## Hound_dog

John B. said:


> Your mom should have swallowed you. You're a waste of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is 100% awesomness.


----------



## John B.

beeritself said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XyfYc0bfB4&sns=em


Epic

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## delta dooler

Johntravis89 said:


> Let me tell you one god damn thing! Don't you ever speak of my father like that on here. U leave him out of it! Most people on here know who my father is. And I promise you wouldn't not say that shit to him! My dad is well respected in orange beach and elsewhere! I DARE u to say that shit to my father! At least my dad has worked hard enough in his life to make enough money and provide everything for his family and more! And taught me how to hunt since I was a toddler! At least he's not a bum hunting on public land where your liable to get shot like in black water couple weeks ago?!?!? My father owns his own hunting camp! Owns 71. Something acres behind the camp and we lease about 2500 3000 acres in Dallas county!! While your a cheap ass who hunts public property!! In all honesty truth is we are way Better people than u are!


Looks like I was right not only are you a douche, but pops is too! I bet your wormy azz makes daddy proud. I love to run into guys like you in person, not a smart word would come out of your mouth, all bark and no bite sitting behind your keyboard. You may be right, us trashy folks that hunt public land are not near the upstanding citizens that you and your douche father are. I wish nothing but best of luck to you and your outlaw buddies hunting adventures, and make god grant you the chance to meet myself or some of us less fortunate souls and run that mouth like you have on here.


----------



## bowfisher91

I wish we could make a reality show with some of the folks on this forum.


----------



## Try'n Hard

bowfisher91 said:


> I wish we could make a reality show with some of the folks on this forum.


"DumbAss island"?
Sorry about the language but it seemed appropriate


----------



## eodusmc

This is awesome. Sheer entertainment.


----------



## Downtime2

Try'n Hard said:


> "DumbAss island"?
> Sorry about the language but it seemed appropriate


I like it....


----------



## Downtime2

John B. said:


> Your mom should have swallowed you.


Had a welder on a job telling me of a conversation with his brother about the brothers boy. The boy was quite a waste and riding his Daddys coat tails. Wasn't worth knocking in the head. Told him.... "Man! That is the ONE night you shoulda jacked off"


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

I have no problem with being an outlaw hunter, shit me and a couple of buddies killed a whole bachelor group of rack bucks back in the early 90's at night in chumuckla. It is an age thing and you obviously are young. I say live life raise hell and build some great stories that you will never forget. I've done shit in my younger days that would get me put in prision on several occasions. BUT one day you will have to grow up, and make responsible decisions. Me I hope you continue to post pics of these poached monsters, I like it. You are right legally you have not done a thing wrong until you guys get caught with your hand in the cookie jar, as a young hell raiser you have to make sure that you don't get caught. That pic is easily covered, as their is no law against being a liar. Just tell the game warden that pic was from Saskatchewan he can't prove any different.
You will however have to stop and grow up one day prisons are full of idiots that didn't stop their illegal activity, or were to stupid and got caught. 

PS. We don't care who your dad is or what he does, I'm sure he is a great man but he needs to whip his boys ass for shooting off at the mouth so recklessly, but again that is part of being young... CONTINUE TO RAISE HELL TILL YOU CAN'T NO MORE!!! Just grow up when the time comes!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard

Well there ya go.... Contestant #2


----------



## jmunoz

Public announcement everyone this just in everyone that hunts public land are bums..lol this guy is a joke yall have fun with em I'm stayin out of it


----------



## JoeyWelch

I Just love the PFF!!:table:


----------



## Johntravis89

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I have no problem with being an outlaw hunter, shit me and a couple of buddies killed a whole bachelor group of rack bucks back in the early 90's at night in chumuckla. It is an age thing and you obviously are young. I say live life raise hell and build some great stories that you will never forget. I've done shit in my younger days that would get me put in prision on several occasions. BUT one day you will have to grow up, and make responsible decisions. Me I hope you continue to post pics of these poached monsters, I like it. You are right legally you have not done a thing wrong until you guys get caught with your hand in the cookie jar, as a young hell raiser you have to make sure that you don't get caught. That pic is easily covered, as their is no law against being a liar. Just tell the game warden that pic was from Saskatchewan he can't prove any different.
> You will however have to stop and grow up one day prisons are full of idiots that didn't stop their illegal activity, or were to stupid and got caught.
> 
> PS. We don't care who your dad is or what he does, I'm sure he is a great man but he needs to whip his boys ass for shooting off at the mouth so recklessly, but again that is part of being young... CONTINUE TO RAISE HELL TILL YOU CAN'T NO MORE!!! Just grow up when the time comes!!!:thumbsup:




Thanks man! But honestly I don't hunt on the island! I have a place for when I'm not at the camp to watch some deer! Never shot one and never would! Not on the island that is! I'm actually a good guy and very ethical
Hunter! Everybody just jumped my case just bc I said a guy i know killed one on the island!! I only HUNT at my camp in Dallas county!! Where me and my father both killed 8 points this weekend! My buck weighed 242 on a certified scale at the processor with the back two hooves cut off! I'll post pics on a different thread when I get home! I can't seem to figure it out on a iPhone!! 

Guess all the hating on me actually gave me good luck!! Thanks


----------



## Hound_dog

I believe this would have went over a little better if the hunting part was left out. Like Hey guys have any of yall ever watched the big a$$ deer on the island. Not trying to stir the pot. Just saying.


----------



## Johntravis89

Hound_dog said:


> I believe this would have went over a little better if the hunting part was left out. Like Hey guys have any of yall ever watched the big a$$ deer on the island. Not trying to stir the pot. Just saying.



Well that's what I meant sort of?!?!!! But back in the day you were allowed to hunt all over the island and I figured somebody would have some neat story's to tell! Guess I should have worded it better


----------



## delta dooler

It's 5 am, heading up to hunt some public land, you are still a douche !


----------

